# Elk Creek in the Spring?



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

My better half got me a two night, camping/ steelhead fishing trip on Elk Creek in March for Christmas. My question is, how is Elk Creek in the Spring. I know it gets an amazing fall run, but I'm unclear as far as what its like after the thaw.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Give Poor Richards Bait and Tackle a call 814-474-5623 , They are right down the road from there on route 5 and get a lot of steelhead fisherman in there .


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm physically not able to fish it like I used to but I remember one day around April 15th years ago the area around Uncle Johns was loaded with steelhead. This was during the first week of the regular Pa. trout season. There also was a day down at the parking area nearest the lake that there were quite a few steelhead in early April.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Great info fellers! Thanks so much! I'm pretty amped for the trip! This place is pretty much in the middle of nowhere between 20 and 90. Guide tent with Woodbuning stove and right on the creek!


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Sounds like a great trip. I mostly fish Elk in the fall/winter but did get out last spring a few times. I fish all south of 90 & did pretty good. Steelhead are there but have to battle suckers & smolts to get a few.
Do you have any info on the outfitters for that trip, that is something I might like to try.
Is it in the private sections of the river?


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

There will be plenty of fish for ya!!


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Plenty this fall & winter so far and agree they will be there when we can get at them again.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Every waterway connecting to Lake Erie in the spring will have a steelhead in it. Even the ditches of the highways


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have fished it in the Spring and about half as many fish as late fall to winter or freeze. Still good fishing though and maybe less people. 

You might actually find more fish in Conny at that time. Don't be afraid to move around if better conditions on other streams. Unless you are paying for private water on Elk, then try to fish it.

Let us know how you do.
Rickerd


----------

